# Three Cheers for Eric Noah!



## Mark CMG (Feb 26, 2003)

And this time, with blinding speed, it is Eric Noah who comes to the rescue of the boards!  Hip, Hip...!


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 26, 2003)

... or ... he's the goon who caused them to crash in the first place.  Who's to say?


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 26, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *... or ... he's the goon who caused them to crash in the first place.  Who's to say? *




So...

Erm...

Eric Noah's honesty is above reproach and he should be held up as an example to us all!  Hip, Hip...!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 26, 2003)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So...
> 
> ...




yeah that too, glad to see they are back


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes, kudos.  In the past I have had much experience with boards of this type and making sure they run smoothly all the time is a chore.  So, good work my good man.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 26, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *... or ... he's the goon who caused them to crash in the first place.  Who's to say? *




Yes, who is too say...


----------



## Blacksway (Feb 26, 2003)

What happened? What he do?


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 26, 2003)

Blacksway said:
			
		

> *What happened? What he do? *




Um...

Nothing! 

Nothing at all! 

Erm...

Three cheers for Blacksway!  Hip, Hip..?

_...shuffles feet..._


----------



## Terraism (Feb 26, 2003)

Hip hip hooray for the Eric and the... the... um...  Hip hip hooray!


----------

